# LATEST UPDATE ON WILD FORK FOODS



## SmokinAl (Feb 11, 2020)

I got my order the next day. I got a Aged Prime brisket for $3.98 per pound. 2 Sushi grade salmon filets @ $9.98 per pound, & one aged Prime 3 bone rack of dino bones. They mistakenly sent me only one sushi grade salmon & one regular salmon filet. I called them on the phone & they told me to just eat the regular one & they would send me out a sushi grade one right away, no charge. So we cooked the regular salmon skin side down on the flat top & it was that best piece of salmon that I have ever had. I can't wait to try the other things I got. If you live in Florida I suggest you give these guys a shot. The brisket & the ribs look really good, and I plan on making lox & sushi with the 2 remaining filet's.
Here is their site, https://wildforkfoods.com/
Here is what they sent & how much it cost:
This was the first filet's they sent, and as you can see only one was sushi grade.







Here is the salmon we cooked. We ate most of it right off the grill, and this is the leftover. We got 2 more meals out of it!





Now here are the items that I received, I kept the beef in the freezer & the salmon filet's are thawing in the fridge now. The plan is to have them cured & dried & ready for smoke on Saturday morning. It's supposed to cool down Friday night.
















Probably gonna wait & do the brisket on a holiday & have some friends over. I never thought they would send such a big brisket. The bones are probably enough for 4 or 5 people too! Like I said if you live in Florida it's free next day shipping! I know I will definitely use them again!
Al


----------



## Cabo (Feb 11, 2020)

Thanks Al.  I have been waiting for your update.  I will definitely be ordering from them.


----------



## SlickRockStones (Feb 11, 2020)

Just discovered WFF right before moving from Fl to Tn and never got to try them. They have it all and at good prices too. Salmon looks great and thanks for the report.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 11, 2020)

Wow!!
Prices aren't bad, all things considered (Quality, Delivery, etc).
That's it !!   I'm moving!!!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 11, 2020)

Glad its working out for you Al looks like they are trying to build a good reputation. 

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 11, 2020)

Cabo said:


> Thanks Al.  I have been waiting for your update.  I will definitely be ordering from them.



You won't be disappointed!
Al



SlickRockStones said:


> Just discovered WFF right before moving from Fl to Tn and never got to try them. They have it all and at good prices too. Salmon looks great and thanks for the report.



Your absolutely right, they have it all & the free overnight shipping is a big deal!
Al 




Bearcarver said:


> Wow!!
> Prices aren't bad, all things considered (Quality, Delivery, etc).
> That's it !!   I'm moving!!!
> 
> Bear



Hey the house across the street from me is for sale!
We'd tear up the neighborhood Buddy!
Al
Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 11, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Glad its working out for you Al looks like they are trying to build a good reputation.
> 
> Warren


 I think your right, you can't beat that kind of Customer Service. And so far the quality has been top shelf!
Al


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 11, 2020)

That place is a great find Al! Free delivery great quality, and fair prices, gotta love it! RAY


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 11, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> That place is a great find Al! Free delivery great quality, and fair prices, gotta love it! RAY



I totally agree, it seems too good to be true. My Grandson the chef gave this to me & he can get meat from Sisco & Restaurant Depot, but he steered me to this place. So far so good!!
Al


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 11, 2020)

Man great prices , quality and they deliver!! Can’t beat that with a stick! That cooked salmon pic made my mouth water, looks delicious.


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 11, 2020)

That's awesome Al. Good prices for quality meat " delivered ". What more could one ask for.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 12, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Man great prices , quality and they deliver!! Can’t beat that with a stick! That cooked salmon pic made my mouth water, looks delicious.





Winterrider said:


> That's awesome Al. Good prices for quality meat " delivered ". What more could one ask for.



Thanks fellas!
Yea I sure am loving this!!!
Al


----------



## schlotz (Feb 12, 2020)

Man that store is something, Al.  Sad they don't ship up north.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 13, 2020)

schlotz said:


> Man that store is something, Al.  Sad they don't ship up north.



Yea it's almost worth moving to Florida to get those deals!
Al


----------



## gary s (Feb 14, 2020)

Nice Al    Looks Great

Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 15, 2020)

gary s said:


> Nice Al    Looks Great
> 
> Gary



Thanks Gary!
Al


----------



## Braz (Feb 15, 2020)

Now, if we could get Al to take deliveries and forward them to us Yanks...


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 15, 2020)

Braz said:


> Now, if we could get Al to take deliveries and forward them to us Yanks...



I do it in a heartbeat, but it would defeat the whole purpose of this deal. FREE SHIPPING to all Florida residents. They don't say whether they ship out of Florida, but they may. You would have to contact them, but I'm guessing the shipping would be a deal breaker. If I bought from them & then had to ship overnight to Iowa or whatever, I'm sure the cost would be outrageous. You will just have to schedule a FL vacation & bring a big cooler!!
Al


----------

